# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe > Eastern Europe >  Belgrade night life and other

## Garrick

*Lonely planet*

Ultimate party cities

www.lonelyplanet.com/canada/travel-tips-and-articles/39339

Belgrade, Serbia

"Belgrade's ultimate appeal is its nightlife. There's always another place to go to: underground clubs, apartment bars, and floating bars and clubs on the rivers. Everyone is ready to party at any time, dance the night away and go straight to work the next day. 

Cheap food and drink, plus a distinctive national cuisine, make for a host of decent restaurants bursting with lively eaters. Just check out the bohemian quarter of Skadarska. When it all gets too much, there are places to escape to and relax. Ada Ciganlija swarms with swimmers during hot summer days, and the nearby park has forests to walk in."


*The Times*

Europe's best nightlife in buzzing Belgrade

www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/travel/holiday_type/music_and_travel/article5082856.ece

----------

